# Atlantic City



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Im goin to be in AC the day after Christmas until that Saturday. Anyone care to spark one up with the kid?


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

Where are you staying and what time are you leaving on Saturday?

I may be able to do something Saturday. 

Are you leaving from ACY or PHL? or driving?

Enough questions?


----------



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm leaving Sat morning (Driving). I'll be at the Trop Wed night and Thursday. Friday I'll be at the Hilton.



SteveDMatt said:


> Where are you staying and what time are you leaving on Saturday?
> 
> I may be able to do something Saturday.
> 
> ...


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

Ya should drop down in bmore on the way back!


----------



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

I would but the trip is a gift for my sister's graduation so she and my mom are rolling with me


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Congratulations to your Sister! :bl
Enjoy your trip, my friend. Hope to see you when you get back to Raleigh. Merry Christmas! :ss


----------



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks Joe! Merry Christmas to you and yours!


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

Would have probably been able to do something Saturday, but I have to work during the week, so that would be difficult.

Enjoy your trip and quit while your ahead $$$.


----------



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks anyhow. Maybe next time! Merry Christmas.



SteveDMatt said:


> Would have probably been able to do something Saturday, but I have to work during the week, so that would be difficult.
> 
> Enjoy your trip and quit while your ahead $$$.


----------

